# Please show me your TIG welding tables.



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas for a welding table. Please show me where you TIG weld your frames.

Thanks


----------



## DEFCON4130 (Dec 19, 2009)

This is my bench at work.. simple 1.5in legs and cross supports with a 36x72x3/8 mild steel top. For home im thinking of making one the same dim just with a 1/4 ss top. Just because I dont weld much at home and a mild steel top might see some moisture in my garage.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Here's a shot of my table at home. It's 48"x36"x.75". I think it's over kill for what I do most of the time (which is next to nothing) but I will keep it. One day I plan on making a new base. I would like something where the lower brace isn't in the way. Also the table isn't bolted/welded to the legs.  If I wrench on the vice (not bolted either) I can get it to move.


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

nice and simple


----------



## Jehoshaphat (Mar 18, 2011)

My old shop had a bunch of frames made from I beam with I beams set on top, you could slide them in place and clamp them, then clamp the workpiece to the top beams. 

They work just fine but one day we wound up with a 1.5" thick welding table that was about 4' by 8' so we cut the top off, sent it to a surface grinder and then I drilled a hole pattern in the top tapped 1/2-13 for TEKO clamps and made an adjustable base so it could be leveled and held flat. That was a very nice welding table.


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's mine, 48x 96 x 3/4" thick.

Its drilled and tapped with 5/8" holes 8" on center for bolting stuff down to.

The tops #980 and the base is another #400

Its nice to be able to thrash on things and not have it move


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Still working up to doing my first frame. But here is my little corner..stays nice and cool in the summer. Welding table is a piece of 3/8 mild, base is a diving board stand I removed from a pool that we put stone decks around 









I built is in a corner of my barn to mostly do turbo manifolds for old toyotas 









What I make the most of


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Here's a shot of my table at home. It's 48"x36"x.75". I think it's over kill for what I do most of the time (which is next to nothing) but I will keep it. One day I plan on making a new base. I would like something where the lower brace isn't in the way. Also the table isn't bolted/welded to the legs. If I wrench on the vice (not bolted either) I can get it to move.


Nice vise!!!


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

3wfab said:


> nice and simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bender in the right side of the picture, is it any use in bending bike tube? I have a ProTools 105HD that I use for cages in cars never thought about using it on stuff as thin as bike tube. Would be nice to bend a top tube on the bike for my short test mule/wife


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

Keep em coming, I like what I'm seeing.

I'm thinking of using a metal office desk like this and wrapping the "wood" top with sheet metal, but I'm kinda worried about it burning. Any thoughts?


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

stuntnuts said:


> Keep em coming, I like what I'm seeing.
> 
> I'm thinking of using a metal office desk like this and wrapping the "wood" top with sheet metal, but I'm kinda worried about it burning. Any thoughts?


I'd get at least a 1/4 plate to go over it. I have a piece of angle welded to the table in one corner and just leave the ground clamp hooked to it and let the part ground though the table. (Have to be careful with machined mating surfaces as it might pit it a tiny bit on initial hit)
Sheet metal might heat up and warp or burn unless it's thick.
And if the part isn't grounded or sitting on something you didn't notice the HF start lets you know real quick...and you won't make the mistake very many more times.


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

Eville140 said:


> The bender in the right side of the picture, is it any use in bending bike tube? I have a ProTools 105HD that I use for cages in cars never thought about using it on stuff as thin as bike tube. Would be nice to bend a top tube on the bike for my short test mule/wife


Yeah. Its a 105 as well and I use it on bikes. I can go lightly on .035 up till 25 degrees and .049 to 45 degrees without wrinkles. .065 and up to 180 degrees no problem.


----------



## Jehoshaphat (Mar 18, 2011)

Eville140 said:


> What I make the most of


Nice merge.


----------

